# 'Super Fluffy' Angora Wool - SHOCKING EXPOSE



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Be warned, not for the squeamish....

But everyone should know what is going on

British stores suspend orders for super fluffy angora wool products after horrifying video reveals cruel techniques used to skin the rabbits | Mail Online


----------

